# Labs acting weird



## icedizzle (Jan 8, 2008)

I have had 3 1.5" yellow labs in a grow out tank for 3 days and today they have just been sitting on the bottom not doing anything. Unfortunatly I don't have atest kit so Im not sure if it is water issues. However it does seem like it to me but I'm no expert so i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on what to do or if this is normal.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Was the tank cycled before you added the fish?

Are you doing routine water changes on the tank?

Can you take a water sample to your LFS?

Are they eating?

You really need test kits for things like this. Even if you had the kits to test ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph, that would be helpful.

Kim


----------



## icedizzle (Jan 8, 2008)

I added water and a sponge filter from my main tank to start out.

Have been doing 10-15% water changes twice a day since I noticed this.

Yes they seem normal when i put food in. They go after it but after feeding they go back to sitting on the bottom.

I'll go out and get a test kit as soon as I can.


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

i dont think you should do a water change everyday well twice a day at that doesnt that take all your cycled water away if you do it that much? opcorn:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

spitfiretjh said:


> i dont think you should do a water change everyday well twice a day at that doesnt that take all your cycled water away if you do it that much? opcorn:


Your "cycle" is in the filter media...That's where the beneficial bacteria is...

Water changes are always a good idea when problems arise, as long as you use a good dechlorinator.

Kim


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

oh ok well adventually you have to change the filter also which has all the media on it anyways.? not everything has a bio wheel


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

spitfiretjh said:


> oh ok well adventually you have to change the filter also which has all the media on it anyways.? not everything has a bio wheel


That is true, but in an established tank, the bacteria will build back up on the filter media in no time. I'm not saying it isn't in the water...I'm saying that the majority of your bacteria is in the filter media, which filters the water. :wink:

Kim


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

gotchaaaa.. :wink:


----------



## icedizzle (Jan 8, 2008)

well the little guys seem to be fine now. The last two days they are back to normal behaviour. I'll continue with the water changes once a day for a little while longer but it looks like they should be fine.

I got a test kit and tested and everything came out normal. this is after they started acting normal as well mind you so it could have been anything before that I guess.

Anyway thanks for the help


----------

